# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  СОФТ-БАЛАНС Автобизнес

## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Далион: Автосервис", релиз 1.3.3.11*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

*Конфигурация "Далион: Автомаркет", релиз 1.3.5.08*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

*Конфигурация "Далион: Автобизнес", релиз 1.3.3.43*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Для работы вылеченных конфигураций необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

alex125it (22.02.2016), Jlexam (10.10.2021), NLObP (23.02.2016)

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

Лечение обновлено, убрано сообщение об отсутствующем ключе в заголовке программы, появляющееся после 2-5 минут работы

Перед первым запуском удалить файл DA20017_cr.dll из папки с платформой в Program Files

*Конфигурация "Далион: Автосервис", релиз 1.3.3.11*

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

*Конфигурация "Далион: Автомаркет", релиз 1.3.5.08*

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

*Конфигурация "Далион: Автобизнес", релиз 1.3.3.43*

Вылеченный cf:
СКАЧАТЬ

Для работы вылеченных конфигураций необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

1romans1 (13.04.2016), first_may (27.05.2016), Амба101 (20.02.2017)

----------


## first_may

Есть ли у кого cf-файл релиза 1.3.2.1?

----------


## first_may

Очень нужен cf-файл конфигурации "ДАЛИОН: АвтоСервис", ред. 1.3  (1.3.2.1) для того, что бы текущую базу поставить на поддержку

----------


## mobivovka

Можно еще раз выложить, а то ссылки не работают

----------


## Tjus

Поддерживаю запрос!

----------


## sid.8.7

Перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## liftedabanner

Поправьте ссылки плиз...

----------


## alfsss

Очень нужен Вылеченный cf без сообщения об отсутствующем ключе
Спасибо!

----------


## alfsss

Ок. Сам справился.

----------


## Амба101

Подскажите, есть ссылки?

----------


## metmil

Как справился? никак не могу скачать.

----------


## gOsToFf

Кто как справился то, подскажите? )

----------


## metmil

Где скачал не помню, вроде здесь http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&topic=80380#1, там главное запускать под админом.

----------


## gOsToFf

Чет не могу там найти конфигурацию далиона(

----------


## gOsToFf

Извиняюсь, нашел

----------


## MulbMulb

> Извиняюсь, нашел


У Вас при работе сами окна программы периодически обновляются ?
Что-то "поддергивает" время от времени.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Здравствуйте!
Есть какие то предложения по программе Далион Автобизнес что бы она заработала?
Готов оплатить,пишите vidaud@inbox.ru

----------


## Wanderer_R

Здравствуйте!
Есть какие то предложения по программе Далион Автобизнес что бы она заработала?
Готов оплатить,пишите vidaud@inbox.ru

----------


## stanislav333

Добрый день! Подскажите, установил конфиг 1.3.3.43 и выдает при запуске ошибку "не возможно загрузить компоненту защиты da20017_cr.dll. от имени админа запускал и файл этот перед запуском удалял. Подскажите, как запустить?

----------


## Андрей Кв

Можете помочь в отключении ключа в Далион Автобизнес 1.3.3.30

----------


## Иван Дудулькин

Добрый день! Ссылки не работают можно обновить

----------


## Vegas-34

> Есть ли у кого cf-файл релиза 1.3.2.1?


Есть CF 1.3.5.12 Но без лекарства могу поделиться. Если кто поделится лекарством буду очень признателен.

----------


## Vegas-34

> *СОФТ-БАЛАНС*
> 
> Лечение обновлено, убрано сообщение об отсутствующем ключе в заголовке программы, появляющееся после 2-5 минут работы
> 
> Перед первым запуском удалить файл DA20017_cr.dll из папки с платформой в Program Files
> 
> *Конфигурация "Далион: Автосервис", релиз 1.3.3.11*
> 
> Вылеченный cf:
> ...


Ссылки не работают или удалите пост или поправьте ссылки пожалуйста.

----------


## Incrag

Доброго времени суток! Возможно есть у кого последний резил для Автобизнеса (вроде как 1.3.5.43)? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## y.ornovetskyi

Добрый день. Есть 1.3.5.40, но нужно лекарство.

----------


## Incrag

Буду признателен даже за такой вариант. Запускать эту конфигурацию в режиме предприятия не планирую, хотел посмотреть реализацию одного механизма.

----------


## TromSound

Могу выдать демо доступ на 7 дней ко всем продуктам.
Если интересует, напишите на tromsoundprod@yandex.ru

----------


## y.ornovetskyi

Удалось ли найти решение?

----------


## dark_joker1986

Добрый вечер подскажите где скачать Конфигурация "Далион: Автомаркет" для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1469)? а то есть конфиг "ДАЛИОН: АвтоМаркет", ред. 1.3 (1.3.5.08) ругается на  DA20017_cr.dll и не запускается

----------


## dark_joker1986

есть у кого вылеченный ДАЛИОН: АвтоМаркет для 1с 8.3

----------


## dark_joker1986

киньте на почту darkjoker1986@gmail.com

----------


## chist

Есть у кого "ДАЛИОН: АвтоМаркет", ред. 1.3 (1.3.1.6) СофтБаланс. Вернуть все на поддержку хочется и увидеть все изменения и обновить дальше))) Скинте пожалуйста.

----------


## nikser

Если есть вопросы по эмулятору Далион: АвтоМаркет, то пишите в личку.

----------


## Partst

выкидывает из системы, каждые 6 минут по эмулятору Автобизнес, если есть решение пишите на почту ms.rspbrrs@yandex.ru

----------

